

Ask PG: Which of S12 batch started as a no-idea? - vbv


======
vbv
Or how did the no idea experiment go? <http://ycombinator.com/noidea.html>

------
abuiles
It was asked here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4512022> The answer
was: "It's still too early to tell."

------
vbv
Do any of the other YC partners know the answer to this?

